

Hangouts, The Next Crowdsourcing Space for Startups - andgarzon
http://pricetaghq.com/blog/google-hangouts-next-crowdsourcing-space-startups

======
asheimberg
I dig your post, but honestly didn't really believe the message would sound as
professional as you described... so I called the number on your site to
listened to it, and whatdya know, it's pretty darn good! Nicely played Andres!

------
haibu
Sounds awesome, I have used a similar kind of help from random online people
but I hadn't thought of using Google Hangouts in this way :O.

Long live Google! :)

------
gvergara1986
This is where the world is leading now. Spaces are moving to the network and
they are becoming virtual. Hangouts are one of the ways to do this. Great
article.

------
cambraca
I wonder how often this kind of thing works like it did this time. Does
anybody have a similar success (or horror) story involving crowdsourcing?

~~~
jpatiaga
Facebook does <http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/24205912>

------
jpatiaga
You found a great solution.. I know what you mean, I also like simple outside-
the-box solutions, and we have so many resources nowadays!

------
andrefy
Interesting, I am definitely going to look more into this google tool

------
MarceloAndrade
Not sure where did you post the message for help?

------
avivero
Great blog post!

------
josebui
Great idea!

